# MK-V transmission fluid - need replacement??



## deluxman (Jul 21, 2011)

I have a 2005 MKV and based on the manual book, this car has a sealed transmission pan. So I am not sure if this needs replacement or not. Based on dealer, it does not require replacement but some non-dealer said that I need to replace it at 75k or 100k miles. I am not sure what to do. Your advice and input are welcome. Thanks.


----------



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

Not the right forum, but now that you are here anyway, you can change your fluid, and I think many of us here would recommend it after 40,000 miles or so. You can remove the pan and drain the fluid, replace the filter, and add new fluid.

Now, adding fluid is tricky as you don't have a dipstick. You will need some good fluid and a special tool that you can mount where the drain plug goes. Check the transmission forum as I know that there are threads with pics on how to do it.

If you can't find, I think I have a thread so send me an IM if needed.


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

I changed mine at 50k, plan on changing it every 50k. I know others have changed theirs too but not just at what interval. It's an easy job if you have a manual transmission.


----------



## deluxman (Jul 21, 2011)

Mine is an automatic. Let me do a search...


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

There is a DIY for the automatic tranny floating around some where. It seems like a lot more work, you would prolly be better off taking it to a professional to get it done.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

40k


Sent from my iDevice


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

I changed mine at 50k and had Blackstone Labs do an analysis of the old fluid. It was in bad shape, and they recommended 30-40k intervals.


----------



## deluxman (Jul 21, 2011)

So for those who have replaced their ATF fluid, does it cause any issue? The reason I ask is because, some independent VW mechanics do not recommend replacing it unless you have tranny issue such as hard shifting or alike. They said that once it is replaced, usually problem arises. I wanted to know if anyone in this forum do experience with their transmission after it has been replaced. Thanks!


----------



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

No problems on my end, and that was 20,000 miles ago. I did add some fluid last week as I noticed that with colder weather the reverse had less power (I have to go reverse uphill in my driveway), but now that i have added some fluid, all is great.

Overall, figuring out how much fluid to add is the biggest challenge.......


----------



## Vash350z (Jun 25, 2007)

100k, never changed, car drives like new.


----------



## deluxman (Jul 21, 2011)

usually i heard that the problem arises after 100k....which is why manufacturer only warrants until 100k.


----------

